# Off Topic forum has now been created! Welcome to Trash Can! (Do not spam!)



## Scrydan (Nov 6, 2020)

Welcome to the trash can forum. How may I take your order?


Joking aside, from here on we're redirecting "trash" threads here and anything that doesn't really fit* **General Discussion* or anywhere else... so enjoy?
Rules thread will soon follow.

(This is not a place to spam. Global Site Rules still applies.)
_So the nightmare begins..._


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Nov 6, 2020)

(sorry, I couldn't help it)


----------



## Scrydan (Nov 6, 2020)

Also, instead of "Off Topic", I have a mind to call this place "World of Insanity". Ah, if you know where that name comes from in another forum, you win...something.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 6, 2020)

this is not a graveyard right?


----------



## ben909 (Nov 6, 2020)

this comes after the short conversation in PvP but has some other ideas that are probably better here... unless you make a thread for ideas about this as i type this comment 


is the "off topic" thread meant for games that lost part of their game structure, or is it more for "chat threads with some structure" like what PvP has become for the large part, and what the "shower thoughts thread" you moved here seems like


----------



## Scrydan (Nov 6, 2020)

ben909 said:


> this is not a graveyard right?


It isn't as long as no one gets buried here.

I imagine having zombies around here would scare away potential people to invest is this fine steel trash can!



Order yours today!



ben909 said:


> is the "off topic" thread meant for games that lost part of their game structure, or is it more for "chat threads with some structure" like what PvP has become for the large part, and what the "shower thoughts thread" you moved here seems like



Off Topic is meant for things that don't fit anywhere else that is allowed to be posted about. There will be a rules thread later, but I am wanting to eventually clean up Forum Games so you can actually play games. The "who cares who wins post post post" threads would likely end up being moved here since it is more wacky and about posting than actual games.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 6, 2020)

Scrydan said:


> It isn't as long as no one gets buried here.
> 
> I imagine having zombies around here would scare away potential people to invest is this fine steel trash can!
> View attachment 93216
> ...




ok, that makes sense,  i tried to comment on this in the other thread, but posted this before that thread was posted.  sorry if that makes this cluttered or if i posted the same thing more then once


----------

